# 565 size question



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I am looking at a size 53cm LOOK 565 frame. I am about 5'7" tall and like to ride a bit upright as I am a recreational type rider. I have a LOOK KG 281 in a size 50 but it is too small IMO.

Do you know the height range for the 53cm? Thanks in advance?


----------



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

Around 5'9.5-511.5'

My missus is 5'7.3". Just bought her a 51cm


----------



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry...should add these frame are quite stretched out. new optimum or whatever its called is the way to go for more upright feel


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*about sizing...*

Using height to estimate frame size is not a good idea. If you need the handlebars up higher, the new optimum geomtry would be a better idea than buy a frame that is too large.

FWIW, I'm an inch shorter at 5'-6", but I've got long legs (83cm cycling inseam and 73cm saddle height). A 51cm is the proper size, but if you want the bars very high you may need the new optimum geometry. The best way to figure this out is to measure the height of your bars, vertically from the ground to the top of the bars. Post this inof and I can tell you exactly what it will take to produce this height, or something higher, if you desire.


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

C-40,

The height from the ground to the top of the bars is about 36.5 inches, and about the same for the seat. The distance from the nose of the saddle to centerline of bars is about 20 inches.

What do you mean by optimum geometry? Does LOOK make a more upright riding position bike?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*optimum geometry..*



dasho said:


> C-40,
> 
> The height from the ground to the top of the bars is about 36.5 inches, and about the same for the seat. The distance from the nose of the saddle to centerline of bars is about 20 inches.
> 
> What do you mean by optimum geometry? Does LOOK make a more upright riding position bike?


The optimum geometry has a taller head tube and shorter TT, but it seems to only be available in the 585 model at present. Although it would be an improvment over the standard geometry, the HT length is only 16mm taller.

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie585optimum.pdf

Based on the info you've provided, your saddle height is 3-4cm lower than mine and your bars are 6cm higher. What you're doing is setting up a racing bike as a recreational or touring bike, with the bars up high, with a short reach. 

Based on your saddle height, a 51cm would normally be tall enough. To get the bar height you want, you would need to use the full 30mm spacer stack and about a 100 degree stem angle (flipped 80 degree). When you flip this stem, the horizontal length will be about one size shorter.

I you choose the 53cm size, the head tube would be 23mm taller, so you could use an 84 degree stem,flipped to 96 degrees and 10-15mm less spacer. The stem length would need to be one size shorter with this frame.


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks, that's good info. Sounds like I'm in between sizes but maybe the 51 would be better. I wish there was a LOOK dealer around here that had some built up bikes. There is a new 53 real close to where I live so I can go check it out but without being built up it doesn't do mea a lot of good. Thanks again!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*



dasho said:


> Thanks, that's good info. Sounds like I'm in between sizes but maybe the 51 would be better. I wish there was a LOOK dealer around here that had some built up bikes. There is a new 53 real close to where I live so I can go check it out but without being built up it doesn't do mea a lot of good. Thanks again!


I wouldn't say you're between sizes, you just want a lot more handlebar height than these frames are usually setup with. I had thought there might also be a problem with the seat tube being too long, but it should be virtually identical to your 281, as is the standover height. The 53cm will also require at least one size shorter stem than you now use.


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

But that may be a problem. The stem I have on the 281 now is a Profile 25 degree model and I doubt if I could get one any shorter. If only I were young again and could stretch out like you youngsters


----------

